# "Stealth Virus" thread on About.com



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

I was on the fibromyalgia board on delphi forums (about.com) today and ran across this thread titled "Stealth Virus". It's quite a long thread but some interesting information there.Here's the URL, in case anyone wants to go take a look. One note of interest to me was how many people had sore throats, hoarseness when they were children or teenagers. (I did too.) And even now, I have trouble with my throat, feelings of constriction, lump in my throat, sometimes difficult to swallow, raspiness in my voice. http://www.delphi.com/ab-fibromyalgia/mess...+Reading+%3E%3E calidaP.S. Eyesight is improving daily!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

I too have the raspiness in my voice and it seems to be getting. I even thought maybe it was from my smoking, a habit I just can't seem to quit. Now maybe I can think it's from th FM. Thanks for letting us know that Calida. I'm amazed at finding so many people going through the same things I am.I don' fell so alone either. Jfaith.------------------


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida:Glad to hear that your eyesight is improving. When I was a child I got a lot of colds. It would take forever to get over them. I also caught TB and was on medication for a long time (I was about 8 yrs. old then). This week has been a bad week for the raspiness. I'm always clearing my throat. I think it's my sinuses causing the problem. It feels like a tap running down the back of my throat. Sorry for being gross.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

Hi jfaith and weener,I am just so thrilled! I can read my computer screen now with my left eye.Yeah weener, the sinus drainage thing is gross but it's a fact of life of us. Jfaith, I'm pretty sure that our smoking probably doesn't help with this problem. (I've smoked cigarettes for about 45 years.) However, I'm not convinced that it is the cause of the sinus problem. My dad smoked for years and finally gave it up, probably about 40 years before he died. And yet, all his life, he was plagued with this incessant sinus drainage. Usually, about once or twice a year, mine turns in to a full-fledged infection and I have to go for antibiotics. From all I've read, the sinus problem (with or without smoking) is a prominent feature of this syndrome.I'm still betting they'll find some genetic, bacterial or viral link to this and it may likely turn out to be the cause of all these breakdowns in the autoimmune system.I also wonder if they don't already know what causes it and how to treat it. Sorry to be so negative, but I just don't trust "authority". The medical profession, the government, the clergy. They have a vested interest in keeping people under their control. It's big business.Well, good night all (she said, getting down from her soap box)







calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

ya know,for a short fat kid who didnt want to be noticed,sitting in class tring to clear your throght can be very embarising! so can my spelling. i also agree about big brother.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Calida. You are right on!!!! And I too, have had allergies and constant sinus drainage all my life. Six years ago it was so bad and so (yucky) yellow, thick and an E.N.T. Doctor scoped my throat and found 2 cysts in the back of the throat where the adenoids use to be---and they were just oozing the stuff. So, it took numerous times to irradicate them. First with nitrogen glycerine---oh that burns!!! He finally had to put me to sleep and cut them out and the cauterize them. He said from the info I gave him that I most likely had these ugly things for years and years. He also said he had never in all his years of medicine seen anything so bad. I, too, was treated numerous times for sinus infections, etc. I still have sinus drainage. They call it chronic rhinitis. I just had an appointment with my allergist on Thursday and I have to go back in 2 weeks for allergy testing for foods. He may be on to something there. I do have allergies to environmental things---tree pollens and especially molds and ragweed. But I was never tested for foods and I have found with my own experimentation that I am very sensitive to wheat and products with gluten in---and that's just about everything!!! It is very interesting that all of us seem to have the same types of sinus drainage that goes on and on. And I agree. Between the government, the doctors, and those organized religion icons, they've got people tied around their little fingers BIG TIME. I'm getting smarter by the hour. I think you and I should start our own "hour of power"!!! So glad to hear your vision is WOW!!!! I'll betcha even hubby looks different?!?! And, of course, for the better, right?!?! Take care. Karen


----------

